# UFC relaxes rules on cannabis tests for MMA fighters



## desert dude (Jun 3, 2013)

"
[h=1]UFC raises testing threshold for marijuana, NSAC panel considers similar move[/h]
LAS VEGAS  In standing true to their stance on the regulation of cannabis use in the sport, UFC officials have decided to raise the testing threshold for marijuana metabolites from 50 ng/mL to 150 ng/mL  a mark the World Anti-Doping Agency also recently deemed sufficient."

"The goal of the change is to make a more concerted effort to catch marijuana users who are competing under the influence of marijuana rather than those who have taken the drug in the days or even weeks before a fight and are left with the metabolite in their system."

Which brings up the question of how do you test for current intoxication versus smoking a joint three weeks ago which is at the heart of recent DUI/cannabis laws in Colorado and Washington. Maybe it is as simple as raising the metabolite level?


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 3, 2013)

Actually a decent topic but not really politics.


----------



## desert dude (Jun 3, 2013)

abandonconflict said:


> Actually a decent topic but *not really politics.*


Sure it is. It directly gets at the question of how to determine current intoxication. Colorado has defined it as 5ng/ml, though it is not clear to me whether they mean THC or metabolites.


----------



## GOD HERE (Jun 3, 2013)

desert dude said:


> It directly gets at the question of how to determine current intoxication.


Now there's an interesting topic.


----------



## sunni (Jun 3, 2013)

theres other forums on here than politics utilize them.


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 3, 2013)

The first hurdle is out of the way. Now the athletic commissions need to follow suit with their testing.

This is a step in the right direction, but it only matters for events where the UFC does its own drug testing. I don't think it should be held against a fighter if he chooses to use marijuana recreationally as long as they don't show up to a fight stoned...nobody is tellings fighters they can't drink in their time out of the ring/cage.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 3, 2013)

now the diaz brothers can sleep a lil better at night :]


----------



## brotherjericho (Jun 3, 2013)

Really athletics should only focus on the enhancing drugs. I don't think anyone here can claim that cannabis enhances their physical performance.


----------



## silasraven (Jun 3, 2013)

every time you turn around someone is relaxing something on weed somewhere. kinda makes sense, weed a lax plant, people chilling out.... mission accomplished.


----------



## Harrekin (Jun 4, 2013)

brotherjericho said:


> Really athletics should only focus on the enhancing drugs. I don't think anyone here can claim that cannabis enhances their physical performance.


Your mother begs to differ...


----------



## Medical Grade (Jun 4, 2013)

Even the Olympics are laxing up the rules on cannabis. Recently read an article on it.


----------

